# blood streaks along cage?



## anne (Aug 8, 2015)

Just adopted our 2 yr old hedgie last week. She is in a large aquarium with fabric lining. Originally we had pine chips. In the night she rubs against the side of the glass and leaves red streaks. I assume they are blood but see no injuries on her. We rinsed him off and dried him in a white towel and saw no blood. I am taking him to a veterinary this week but wanted to know if anyone else had heard of something like this.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Aquariums are not suitable for hedgehogs, mainly because they don't have adequate airflow. A better option would be a guinea pig/rabbit cage, C&C cage, or something similar.

Does she have a wheel? Hedgehogs need a wheel so they can exercise at night, if they don't have one they become bored and can try to escape, start self mutilating, etc.


----------



## anne (Aug 8, 2015)

We ordered a wheel and are in the process of building a C&C cage. The aquarium doesn't have a top and when I first looked up hedgehog cages someone suggested an aquarium. It is the same size of the cage we adopted her from. It is large and we have her out a lot for exercise during the late evening. There is a dig box and toys for now. We got her less than a week ago as the previous owner could not take care of her. We were told she foams a lot but have seen no sign of that since we got her. She actually seems healthy and active and not stressed or scared. My daughter spends a lot of time with her and she doesn't puff up with her at all. We are doing the best we know how. Do you know anything about streaking?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It could be blood, coming from various places. If she cuts herself or is bleeding from somewhere and it has dried, it wouldn't show up on a towel after she is rinsed off. 
Another option is her poop. She could be bleeding from her bowels. Check her poop and see if there is any of the red there as well. 
I'd suggest a rush on the cage upgrade first off and use white fleece for bedding. That will help you see where she might be bleeding from.


----------



## anne (Aug 8, 2015)

*thanks*

Thanks. We gave her new cage this afternoon. There's no blood in her poop. I think it might be from her feet because she was using them to try to escape outside of walls. We'll see what happens after today and take her to vet this week.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Many hedgehogs in aquariums rub their nose raw by rubbing it against the glass. Its very possible that she did this.


----------



## anne (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks, we put her in her new cage today and hopefully she'll be happier.


----------

